# Anyone own one of these?



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Springfield PX9149LP loaded champion lightweight OD Green/ black armory kote.







It has the looks of a Wilson Combat CQB, but I'm sure the price isn't quite as steep. I can't find a price for it on the website, how much am I looking at here?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Davidsons list them at $969.00 so that is the same as MSRP. They don't have any in stock. I am sure you can find them a little cheaper somewhere. Good luck.


----------

